# Boston Area



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

Post to this thread.

~Chuck


----------



## Temco (May 26, 2002)

*In Woburn*

Hi all, not having to much luck or success at this plowing thing. Right now I have available an 86 Ford L8000 with 10ft.Baker and a 02 Bobcat S185. I also have a 79 Mack sander and an 86 GMC 1 ton rack 4x4 w/9ft Fisher but the later 2 are currently not on road due to financial reasons. 2nd year in a row i've had my equipment committed to the the DPW but they have yet to call me so i'm ready to jump off their ship and help out anyone in my area that can benefit from either 1 of the 2 pieces I have available. My e-mail is [email protected] or website is www.temcosweeping.com Thanx


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

Looking for driver for pickup. Must be 21 or older with experience in plowing. Knowledge of Ford trucks and Fisher plows a bonus but not necessary. Work in Boston\Cambridge/Chelsea area. 20$ per hour. Please contact with pm or by any method on this site www.davetaassociates.com


----------



## drobson (Oct 22, 2002)

Hello,

I have 2 trucks and work mostly in Woburn, Burlington, Lexington areas. I'm usually around these areas or in Malden/Medford areas, and am willing to lend a hand if anyone needs some help. My number is on my webpage.

http://www.RobsonIndustries.net


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

*In Stoneham*

Hello, I have '97 case 580 backhoe 1 yard bucket for pileing and a '97 3/4 ton p/u with 8' diamond plow.Can do Stoneham ,woburn,wakefield,reading,melrose,winchester .Also avaliable for summer time work with the machine  .Call 781-662-7878 ask for Rick


----------



## JD PLOWER (May 18, 2001)

*Still seeking!*

Looking for driver for pickup. Must be 21 or older with experience in plowing. Knowledge of Ford trucks and Fisher plows a bonus but not necessary. Work in Boston\Cambridge/Chelsea area. 20$ per hour. Please contact with pm or by any method on this site www.davetaassociates.com Still looking for a driver and now a bobcat operator that pays $25 per hour.


----------

